# Poor Success??



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Our group had terrible success this year. We just didn't see many animals and put in similar effort to year's past. I have heard from many other groups that they are experiencing the same thing.

In fact, I have not personally heard any stories of a group really having a great year.

Any thoughts on where the deer are? Is anyone else experiencing the same thing?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I didn't see that many deer during my time in the field... I talked to some guys that hunted last weekend and hunted hard, they didn't see that many deer in an area where there is a lot of deer.

Good luck hunting...


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I saw more deer than ever and my buddy and I shot 8 in 6 hours. Was good for us.

Minnesota opener was another story, what a waste of $140.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Saw plenty of deer in my area. Of course with no buck tag this year, I would see some of the finest deer in my life. Belly crawling on a snowy morning, for 1 beded doe with 2 bucks.....it was fun hunting in snow.......of and I got a hole one on the 8th hole.......
Local golf course needed eradicating.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is a great pic Mav!!!! Are you sure it was only a 1??? I heard you had a few "foot wedges"!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Haha Nice one Mav. We saw plenty of deer in our area. Lots of nice bucks but of course no buck tag.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We had one of our best seasons. We had to work for our deer. Most of the bigger bucks we got we had to push out of cattail sloughs.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

We actually saw decent numbers of nice bucks, the weird thing was the total lack of does. We didn't see any does with fawns and we didn't see any groups of does.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzz


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What were you doing in town WP, buying doughnuts?????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzz


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> That is a great pic Mav!!!! Are you sure it was only a 1??? I heard you had a few "foot wedges"!!!!!!


I thought that's what a handi-cap was? The foot wedge is my favorite club though! I have more control with it than any other club in my bag! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Scraper said:


> Our group had terrible success this year. We just didn't see many animals and put in similar effort to year's past. I have heard from many other groups that they are experiencing the same thing.
> 
> In fact, I have not personally heard any stories of a group really having a great year.
> 
> Any thoughts on where the deer are? Is anyone else experiencing the same thing?


Was there standing corn in the area you were hunting?


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

no corn, everything was cut

I talked to another guy that hunts about 10 miles West of us and they had the same experience. They shot 9 bucks and 2 does and have 8 doe tags that are unfilled.

I wonder if there have been too many does shot the last few years, but there were still lots of them running around at the end of the season last year.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well what do you expect when a group of 5 guys go out and shoot 3 deer a peice on the same land every year?


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

My wife and I went out opening weekend to 2C. We both took decent sized doe. This past weekend we went out again, right after sunrise saturday we got our bucks, and a few hours later another 2 doe. As far as the season goes, we have seen plenty of deer. And as far as the deer go, they should try and stay out of my wife's line of fire.. It's not as big of an issue for the deer to be in my line of fire it seems this year.

Good luck hunting this next week
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

i shot this 10 point second weekend early morning....i passed up on quite a few doe and a little 8 point first weekend. so all in all i saw pretty good numbers.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Maverick said:


> Saw plenty of deer in my area. Of course with no buck tag this year, I would see some of the finest deer in my life. Belly crawling on a snowy morning, for 1 beded doe with 2 bucks.....it was fun hunting in snow.......of and I got a hole one on the 8th hole.......
> Local golf course needed eradicating.


Now that right there is some funny shizznit... I'm just sayin

:lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think the record number of road hunters, and posted land might have something to do with it. Talk to the farmers most will let you deer hunt. Talked about 10 farmers today while duck and goose hunting, one sad she had totaled her car 8 times this year. She wanted me to go shoot deer.

We hit one nice buck while driving home last night. while we were meeting a sheriff, CRAZY... He sad he gets like 5 deer hits per NIGHT>


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I too have seen a large number of bucks this year... mostly spikes and a few decent 8 pointers... just the area Im hunting here I only have a doe tag... the other area I hunt I have one of each and just havent made it up there yet... saving that for last weekend... I also have a bow tag which if the big guys are still around might just get a stick in em... did see an average eight point in full velvet under my stand early in the bow season but like I said he was right under my stand eating the leaves from the tree... didnt spook him just didnt have a shot... and a couple spikes chasing each other around my stand up north also... fun to watch... cant wait till this weekend.... and after... btw its my first ever bow season and Im hunting on public land.... now I feel like tred barta ... all i need is a long bow and some face camo... :lol:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i had great success this year... seen a ton of deer and a lot of big bucks


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Seen alot of deer alot of good bucks but am still holding out on a 190" mulie that will be dead when he makes the wrong move.


----------

